# Global Warming Protest



## Reformingstudent (Feb 4, 2009)

Thousands attend Global Warming Protest:


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

Too funny!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## lynnie (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 4, 2009)

I've been looking for a place to post my latest observations. I have been following a frightening trend. 
On the graph below, the upper line is max temperature in my back yard and the middle line is average temperature.

The bottom line is minimum.






As you can see from this graph, the maximum temperature has risen over 20 degrees F since January 25, 2009. That's more than 2 degrees per day!

In 60 days, at this trend, the maximum temperature will be around 180 degrees.  

I sure hope they fix this problem before then. Whatever they did last year seemed to work.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 4, 2009)

love it..


----------



## nicnap (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 4, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> I've been looking for a place to post my latest observations. I have been following a frightening trend.
> On the graph below, the upper line is max temperature in my back yard and the middle line is average temperature.
> 
> The bottom line is minimum.
> ...



Vic, we will be in prayer over your severe climatic condition. It sounds gravely serious. Ours, on the other hand, is the reverse. If our current cooling trend continues unabated we will be at absolute zero before Christmas. I can almost feel the electrons going in tighter orbits.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 4, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Vic, we will be in prayer over your severe climatic condition. It sounds gravely serious. Ours, on the other hand, is the reverse. If our current cooling trend continues unabated we will be at absolute zero before Christmas. I can almost feel the electrons going in tighter orbits.



Thanks, brother. We will pray for you too. That very thing happened last November for us. We had to warm the power receptacles with hot water bottles just to get a little light.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 4, 2009)

Great Picture!!


----------

